# How to find address and Vat no. of company



## johnd (20 Mar 2008)

my daughter lives in a rented flat ad recently had to get the heating repaired as the landlord was not contactable. The job was small but the receipt issued by the company concerned had no name or address on the page and no Vat Number although he charged Vat at the rate of 25% total.  
The landlord will not pay the bill unless she has a proper receipt om headed bill. What can she do?  We have the registered business number.

Many thanks


----------



## RonanC (20 Mar 2008)

a [broken link removed] will give you the name and registered address of the business. Type in the name and tick the box for Business Name.

A phone call to Revenue - VAT section will tell you if they are registered for VAT. Has worked for me in the past.


----------



## jpd (20 Mar 2008)

Eh,  the range of possible VAT rates in Ireland are: exempt, zero, 13.5% and 21%. Sounds as if he isn't registered!


----------



## ubiquitous (20 Mar 2008)

Where did she find him in the first instance?


----------



## Complainer (21 Mar 2008)

Why not call the guy and ask for a proper receipt?


----------



## Technologist (28 Mar 2008)

jpd said:


> Eh,  the range of possible VAT rates in Ireland are: exempt, zero, 13.5% and 21%. Sounds as if he isn't registered!


Very likely. If VAT is charged, the trader's name, address and VAT number must be printed on the receipt/invoice. Also, the rate is normally 13.5% unless parts were more than 2/3rds of cost.


----------

